# Brook Cottage



## Rubex (Mar 12, 2016)

Walking along a rural track with my dog I came across this cute little building. Noticing the chimney I just had to go in for a closer look. This place is tiny; it had only 4 rooms in total and the bath and sink were in the main room. There are solid wood floors upstairs and lovely beams in each of the rooms. I’m really glad I stumbled across this; with its lovely views and a short walk from a babbling brook it really is a quaint little place 











































































​
Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## DiggerDen (Mar 12, 2016)

That's a lovely little find.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 12, 2016)

Cute little place.I like it ☺


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 12, 2016)

Thats a good un, thats for that


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 12, 2016)

That's really really old,looks lke it was originally thatched,if you look at the chimney the bottom few courses of bricks are a lot cleaner where the thatch would have originally been.


----------



## smiler (Mar 12, 2016)

You've come up trumps once again Rubex, lovely little cottage, I loved it, Thanks.
PS,
Nice Belfast


----------



## skankypants (Mar 12, 2016)

Looks like it's atleast a few hundred years old,,,lovley stuff


----------



## degenerate (Mar 12, 2016)

Quality find Rubex, it looks like I should find a new route to walk my dog!


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 12, 2016)

That's a really nice find and beautifully captured


----------



## HughieD (Mar 12, 2016)

That's a really old place by the looks of it. Great find and pix Rubex.


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 12, 2016)

I like the way the fabric of the building has been exposed by decay. The old cooker is a nice find and I thought of Smiler as soon as I saw the Belfast.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a nice quaint cottage. A nice find.


----------



## Lavino (Mar 13, 2016)

very nice ...


----------



## TheNarrator (Mar 13, 2016)

This is a very cute place Rubex! It looks very old. Is that the original mattress on the bed? I can see it's stapled on


----------



## tazong (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice little find chuck - cool set


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 14, 2016)

Some age about this cottage 1700s I guess.Belting find and thanks for sharing.


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 16, 2016)

Sometimes the lucky finds are the best ! thanks for posting


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 16, 2016)

TheNarrator said:


> Is that the original mattress on the bed? I can see it's stapled on



No mattress on there - it's the base of a 50's/60's Internal Sprung Box Divan.

Sadly going to pot now, some of the original timbers date from the early to mid 1600's, and may even have been used in a previous structure (reclamation of large structural timbers was quite common by the more impoverished country dweller of that era). It is a classic example ongoing 'improvements to keep the dwelling habitable. The upper floors exhibit early 1900's boarding and the lathe and plaster exterior is probably of the same era - replacing the original wattle and daub infill of the original build. Classic example of bath and sink plumbed into the same room, originally the bath would have had a wooden work surface to cover it when not in use. It is probable that this place was used as a holiday let, before becoming too run down to be used as such and abandoned to nature.

Nice one Rubex, a very satisfying report. If you look around one can still find a few places like this in that neck of the woods. There are some that have been clad all over in asbestos sheeting years ago, and then used for agricultural storage - unless you get inside, the original purpose of the building is completely hidden.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 16, 2016)

Looks such a pleasant place, your photography is coming along nicely keep it up


----------

